
Amazon Has *Added* over 100 Jobs in New York Since Cancelling Their HQ Plans - chadmhorner
https://readypipe.com/blog/amazon-new-york-jobs/
======
towaway1138
So? Yes, they will continue organic growth in NYC, like everywhere else.

The HQ plan would have been a massive jump and very likely an increased growth
rate thereafter. That won't happen now.

